# Hi everyone.



## davidmhol (May 7, 2008)

Just to introduce myself - David Holland, age - ancient, car - as signature.

This forum is full of great information, including contacts for Servicing and Parts - what a relief to know that I don't have to deal with those thieving b*****ds at Audi any more  .

Next step is to join the Club.

Cheers,

David


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Welcome [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome - where in the Midlands are you?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Welcome 
www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

